# Most Intense MBTI type



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

I feel like it would be a really extroverted ENxp. Whenever I go on a rant or feel really animate, I can't help but notice people looking at me like I just did an 8-ball of cocaine. In fact alot of famous Ne-doms are assumed to be coke users based on their intensity in some interviews, when in reality it's probably all natural.

All extroverted types are probably intense in their own ways, but never in a way where they weird everyone the fuck out, which is why I'd say Ne-Doms take the cake.


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

INTJs because they're iNTeNSe, especially the young ones before they develop Fi.

But seriously, the model is about cognitive patterns. I don't think that intensity has anything to do with it.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 15, 2013)

I haven't really been in many situations where I've known a person's type whilst involved in an intense discussion/argument with them (as I try to shy away from conflict), however I've seen ENFPs, ESFJs and ENFJs go off and it's pretty damn scary.

...INFPs can also be really intense if you push them far enough.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

ENFJs? Even possibly INFJs. INFJs could be more intense than ENFJs, but it might but be as outwardly visible. I tend to think the most intense type of people are people with a cause. Something outside them self that they consider more important than them self.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

11thNight said:


> ENFJs? Even possibly INFJs. INFJs could be more intense than ENFJs, but it might but be as outwardly visible. I tend to think the most intense type of people are people with a cause. Something outside them self that they consider more important than them self.


ENFJs and INFJs are pretty gentle in social situations at least


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

INFJ and ESFJ for being most intense when angry; enXps for the regular of the mill intense -- did she just do coke or is that mania? Well never know


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

cudibloop said:


> ENFJs and INFJs are pretty gentle in social situations at least


In social situations, yes. By intense do you mean confrontational? I guess I considered intensity as being passionate about something and staying driven about it regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## MadHattress (Mar 27, 2012)

I dunno, ENTJ's can be pretty intense. They usually make me want to tell them to just chill the f*ck out. Seriously, you don't need to control _everything _that goes on around you. :dry:


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Depends on the standard you are using when measuring "intensity". Name your standard and that will come rather easy for you.

Judging from your post, I would say that you mean in terms of energy and that would most likely come from ExxP types. These people are constantly gathering in information from the outside world through either their Se or Ne and they will not hesitate to follow many of their impulses. Not saying that ExxP's have no self-control, but rather that they are more likely to follow whatever they feel at the time.

What prompted you to create this topic, if I may ask?


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

INFs. Don't get in our way when we're unhappy.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I think of intensity as a contained, packed-in depth bubbling beneath the surface, so that you get the sense it might boil over at any time. Like the quiet person who is very HEAVY when they finally do speak.

But I get the impression you mean intensity like a whirlwind. I don't find ExxPs intense, but sometimes overwhelming, and that's from the whirlwind effect. 

I find INxx types the most intense as far as the former meaning.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Do we need meters to calculate the decibels that particular MBTI radiates while triggered to measure intensity?

I think each MBTI has their ways of expressing themselves and intensity can be in many different ways and media.

Some might do it through song and some might just shout. Some might throw things and punch things and some might do it through ballet.


----------



## MadRabbit (Feb 7, 2013)

Twitch said:


> ...INFPs can also be really intense if you push them far enough.


Yes indeed...


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

This may be better question posted in the *Enneagram forum.* 

I can answer the opposite: the least intense ones... that would be the *INTPs*. I don't think I've ever met an "intense" INTP. They only get "intense" during heated debates but it is a rare occasion. Otherwise they just result to passive aggressive backhanded tactics. 

It would take a really strong traumatic event for them to unleash that suppressed emotion. But otherwise they're the most laidback of types from what I've seen. 

ISTPs can be seen as intense because the way they communicate is harsh. Plus that aux Se can make them do things that are crazy compared to the aux Ne of the INTP. 

But you can piss off the Ti doms by pinching at their emotions especially when you engage them in a debate and disrupt their Ti flow. That inferior Fe can manifest with them losing control of their emotions and they'll start acting like a child in denial. From my experience. I seem to be surrounded with ISTPs.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

INFP's can be borderline crazy if you attack something they feel passionate about. I learned this after living with my mother for most of my life... scratch that, they make crazy look sane if you fuck with their passions.


----------



## MBTIPC (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd say ENFPs if you meant "talking about something with passion," if you meant defending, ExFJs, especially ENFJs with their manipulative drama. I don't know what you meant. I can talk about something with passion and appear like I'm on drugs if I really believe in it and if I'm in the right mood. I'm a really fast-talker, combine that with my intense body language, tone of voice and facial expressions and you've got yourself an intense dude who nobody wants to f**k with. Not even if they disagree. Lol. But seriously, I'm more inspirational in this mode to people.


----------



## sensa_moi (Jun 17, 2013)

Most intense type is INFP , but no other type could possibly guess just how intense our introverted mind vortex really is , because it's seldom seen or shown. If most fools who bully INFP's knew how much hatred they generate in us in the process, they would never take confidence and comfort in our quiet introvertedness. They would panic and shake in tremors if they knew what monster they've created. They just have no way of knowing. If an INFP does not tell you, the only way you can catch a glimpse of this internal suffering is if you read something we wrote , or a piece of art we created. It's usually dripping with existential pain and a longing to relive a lost past that was not that great to begin with. Many school shootings are done by tortured infps and it always comes as a total shock for the other students - they did not see it coming and cannot explain the violence. 

And the absolute worst thing in the world is an unhealthy INFP. God help you if you fuck with that. No other type has anything on an unhealthy INFP. Not even an unhealthy INTJ, because unhealthy thought can be controlled to a certain extent, but unhealthy emotion is overwhelming and it ignites passions that if unleashed for malicious purposes, combined with deep insights into human nature - that's the equivalent of "Release the Kraken". No other type can rise to the levels of evil an unhealthy infp can rise to - when hatred for humanity becomes Fi , watch out. 

Such a shame, because we're the most accepting, loving and giving creatures you can imagine , on par with ESFJ's, except our love is powerful , loyal , symbolic and infinite. Not just our love for the right person, but for the world and mankind, regardless of how people hurt us. But if we stray to the dark side because of excessive pain , all of that changes, usually forever.


----------



## Church (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll put it to you this way; I can't begin to count how many times people have said that they " want whatever it is I'm on". And my response is usually "when I figure it out, you'll be the first to know!"


----------



## Squids (Jun 14, 2013)

sensa_moi said:


> Most intense type is INFP , but no other type could possibly guess just how intense our introverted mind vortex really is , because it's seldom seen or shown. If most fools who bully INFP's knew how much hatred they generate in us in the process, they would never take confidence and comfort in our quiet introvertedness. They would panic and shake in tremors if they knew what monster they've created. They just have no way of knowing. If an INFP does not tell you, the only way you can catch a glimpse of this internal suffering is if you read something we wrote , or a piece of art we created. It's usually dripping with existential pain and a longing to relive a lost past that was not that great to begin with. Many school shootings are done by tortured infps and it always comes as a total shock for the other students - they did not see it coming and cannot explain the violence.
> 
> And the absolute worst thing in the world is an unhealthy INFP. God help you if you fuck with that. No other type has anything on an unhealthy INFP. Not even an unhealthy INTJ, because unhealthy thought can be controlled to a certain extent, but unhealthy emotion is overwhelming and it ignites passions that if unleashed for malicious purposes, combined with deep insights into human nature - that's the equivalent of "Release the Kraken". No other type can rise to the levels of evil an unhealthy infp can rise to - when hatred for humanity becomes Fi , watch out.
> 
> Such a shame, because we're the most accepting, loving and giving creatures you can imagine , on par with ESFJ's, except our love is powerful , loyal , symbolic and infinite. Not just our love for the right person, but for the world and mankind, regardless of how people hurt us. But if we stray to the dark side because of excessive pain , all of that changes, usually forever.


I can agree with us INFPs having trouble coping and developing destructive mechanisms--but, really? I don't think that kind of emotional intensity can be compared with committing mass murder. The INFP destruction is almost always self-inflicted, I've come to realize. I think our highly idealistic, empathetic nature makes it so that we are unlikely to commit serious bodily harm against other human beings, even if we are guilty of emotional outbursts. Although INFPs are associated with suicide, homicide is another matter. I can't think of a single INFP (whether in real life or celebrity) who can be construed as aggressive or violent. That type of behavior generally doesn't tend to jive with our moral values.

If anything, I think that I can agree that many other people can't always understand the degree of sensitivity we harbor, but at the same time, some people just don't _care_. Even though I am one, I have to admit, INFPs are probably the least threatening of all types! We are easily taken advantage of due to our unrealistically high expectations from others and our tendency to feel disappointed in ourselves.

Sorry if I sounded like I was generalizing too much. Just trying to apply what I knew and may not have articulated it as appropriately as I could have.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

INFP. l think it's cute that INFPs think people won't believe that. Cute or incredibly terrifying, l'm not sure lol.

Then INTJ...then INFJ.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Depends what you mean by intense

Going by my definition I'd say dominant Se and tertiary Se,although enneagram plays a bigger part


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Had to look up the word intense for this answer:

in·tense
inˈtens/Submit
adjective
1.
of extreme force, degree, or strength.
"the job demands intense concentration"
synonyms:	extreme, great, acute, fierce, severe, high; More
2.
having or showing strong feelings or opinions; extremely earnest or serious.
"an intense young woman, passionate about her art"
synonyms:	passionate, impassioned, ardent, fervent, zealous, vehement, fiery, emotional; More

#2 fits INFPs perfectly. 

#1 can be more open to interpretation. My mother in law is an ESFJ (I think) who can be intense with her Fe (just afraid of silence, wants to fix everybody). My sister is extremely intense, but I would peg her as an ISTJ.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

DAPHNE LXIV said:


> INFPs on most days and ENFPs on their "needy" days.
> 
> I knew an ENTP who was really intense when she was talking about what was wrong with the world and people in it... I've seen a few posters be that way on here too. You always wonder where the eff it came from.


My former partner was an INFP. Whenever I questioned something they believed in passionately, let alone if I criticised it, they got extremely worked up about it (very intense response!).

A friend is ENFP. Gosh, when she feels insecure, she becomes emotionally intense and desperate for affection!

As an ENTP, I can verify that we are known as the most 'F'yyy type of the NT rationals. We're flexible like that ...

The other type I think can be very intense are INTJ's. When things don't go their way logically, they can 'blow up' with confusion.


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

A lot of people here say INFP and I might agree. Bob Marley was an INFP and he was very determined and deep (watch the film 'Marley'). 

An ex-colleague of mine is INFP and I try to stay in touch with him. He's very interesting, fascinating, but he can say some pretty depressing stuff as well. A very emotion-driven man. I like talking emotions and meaningful subjects, but INFPs are just a league on their own. They're great, but damn they're intense.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

ISFP's because:

*I*-Intense

*S*-Sexy

*F*-Fuckable

*P*-Pwnage


----------



## AuroraLight (Dec 1, 2014)

infpheart said:


> INFP- you'll never see how deep our feelings run!!! Trust me- I've seen intense!! Enfp, esfj, and other types- and I've never been convinced any of them are in any way near as intense as I feel!! It's just really hard to express it.


I am not sure about that. I could argue that my emotions are rather well analyzed and well reflected upon. In terms of intense expression, these ideas in some art form can take on a rather visceral transcendence for me. When i am involved in something i am passionate about or love it is like this never ending consuming source of energy, it almost difficult to express in a temporal form, it almost feels boundless and infinite.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

INFPs are just cute enough to be intense, their glaring marble eyeballs are the highlights. But speaking of intimidating ones, INTJs, ISFJs and ISTJs are the leading candidates inasmuch as they're most focused inwardly rendering such a strong self-essence.​ xNFJs are worthy to be mentioned: by the moment of their courage, they are most likely the thermometer-breaker. Although INFJs may wear a disconnected visage, they are capable to project such a flame coming from their fiery-like gaze.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Intensity is a quality open to everyone and they display it in different avenues.


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

I would say the most intense would be ENTP, ESTP, INTP or INTJ


----------



## lkjhgfdsa (Jul 5, 2015)

Estj


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I am told I am too intense ._. enneagram 4 sx/sp well it is a given oh and the 7 and 8 fix

but...

why are people expected to be not intense? It just doesn't make sense to aim for mediocre and meh


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

sensa_moi said:


> I think Cho, the Virginia tech gunman was infp. He had a statement that he made and it sounded like very unhealthy infp.
> 
> And moral codes can be positive or negative. Systematic abuse can turn those moral codes on their head. It takes A LOT of abuse to corrupt an infp, but once it happens , it's bad. Especially if infp starts to only use its Ti function, which makes them extremely negative and bitter. I agree about suicide , (or suicidal ideation more like) , but i still think infp's can get as violent as any other type.


well I see them as very different entities to be greatly upset and down and furious on a case and putting a plan of mass murder in action. Se in INFPs is in a role that prevents outwards aggression and violence by definition. That is why we are the type with the no- black list on celebritytypes.com lol. I don't know the case you have referred but most mass gunmen are INTP or the moral codes could be of an INTJ like ted kaczynski or an INFJ who is more prone to have psychosis. There really lies a difference that aligns well with Ti and Ni. I think you could also say that INFP's nonviolence is also a byproduct of their inferior Te.

Not every intense, seemingly passionate about their self defined morals is INFP D:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

INFJ by quite a lot imo. Inner intensity. It is Ni and Ti. Se has no intensity really. Like people think this is Se, but it is Ni. Ni goes crazy and one sided in Se. It can only do one thing in the environment at a time, and it does it with much focus:


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

11thNight said:


> In social situations, yes. By intense do you mean confrontational? I guess I considered intensity as being passionate about something and staying driven about it regardless of the circumstances.


okay that definition is the bane of existence for INFP type.

and the moment I realize this thread was of 2013 >.>


----------



## infpheart (Jan 4, 2014)

It's also my opinion some of these school shootings are infp pushed to the brink!


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

Here I am. An intense INTP. I am a 584 tritype, and I can easily compete with INTJs and even ISTPs for intensity. We are both intense and laidback.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Personally, I think the most intense types are extroverted perceivers. Both Ne and Se can be very intense based on circumstances. ExFPs, though, often withdraw if a topic becomes too personal so I would say that ExTPs are more intense.


----------

